# Twinsburg RFP



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an RFP for a property in Twinsburg Ohio. I do not service that area. Let me know if anyone is interested in taking a look at this property and submitting a proposal to the management company I work with. PM me if interested.
Aaron


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

PM sent in case you still need someone.


----------

